# Internet Explorer 6.0 beta



## Thimo Grauerholz (5. Dezember 2000)

hio,
sagt mal hat oder konnte jemand schon den IE6.0 testen ?






TTrek
(hafte für nichts) 0]


----------



## ZoniQ WarrioR (5. Dezember 2000)

hi,

also ich hab noch nix von ner Veröffentlichung seitens Microsoft gehört aber wenns das ding irgendwo zum testen gibt, dann schickt doch mal nen d/l link rüber! 

es grüsst der ZoniQ WarrioR


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (5. Dezember 2000)

naja, veröffentlicht noch nicht, aber 's sind betas im umlauf, deswegen fragte ich. *g*


----------



## Cosmic (6. Dezember 2000)

*...................?.................*

...und was zum Teufel hat das mit HTML-Grundlagen zu tun???


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (6. Dezember 2000)

html grundlagen.. hm, was ist grundlage mehr als ein browser.. naja, jedenfalls wird mal wenigstens mehr gepostet *G*


----------



## Cosmic (7. Dezember 2000)

Na Ja, war ja au bloas a Spässle gell 

Aber vielleicht meinst Du ja auch den Netscape in der Version 6...
Den gibt es nämlich seit ein paar Tagen.


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (7. Dezember 2000)

naaaaaaaja, also IE6.0 = InternetExplorer6.0 *G*
ns6.0 = Netscape ... 6.0 .. 
Vom IE6.0 sind Beta versionen draußen... (=Test-/Vorschau- versionen)

so zu netscape sag ich nun jetzt lieber nichts *G*.

Wieso findest du (Quentin) netscape denn so genial?


----------



## kab00m (7. Dezember 2000)

*Netscape...*

Bah! Netscape is so ein Müll! Kann Javascripts net richtig interpetieren, mit css level 2 kommt es auch net zurecht, Tabellen sind für NC ein Buch mit 7 siegeln...
Und dazu noch scheisslangsam! Ich sage nur IE is net schlecht, Javascript sind vor allem damit TOP! Aber am besten ist Opera (http://www.opera.com)! Kost zwar geld, is aber superschnell, kann javascripts richtig umsetzen und ist sein Geld wirklich wert !


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (8. Dezember 2000)

naja, *G* gibt ja mittel und wege, damit opera trotzdem kostenlos ist *fg* 

aah bssst


----------



## ZoniQ WarrioR (8. Dezember 2000)

Nanana!!! 

es grüsst der ZoniQ WarrioR


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (12. Dezember 2000)

wieso? opera 5.0 ist kostenlos, nur mit Banner... *G* aber die Registrierte Version hat keine mehr.


----------

